# Trek vs. Orbea



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

I have been happily riding a 2006 Orbea Onix for the past few years. It is equipped with Ultegra and mid level Shimano wheels. A couple months ago, my friend sold me his 2004 Trek 5900 Superlight at a bargain price. The bike has Dura Ace and some inexpensive wheels. He kept the wheels that were on it for his new bike. My intentions were to use the Trek as a second bike....mostly on the trainer and in poor weather. The Trek blows away my beloved Onix. It is much, much more responsive and quicker. Handles better. Stiffer and stronger in the bottom bracket. The Onix only betters the Trek in comfort and not by much.


----------



## snowgor (Apr 10, 2007)

are they the same size?


----------



## Rockne (Jul 27, 2006)

Both bikes are 60cm.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Rockne said:


> Both bikes are 60cm.


All that means is that both seat tubes are marked 60cm. Examine the top tube length and seat-to-handlebar drop to start with, and make sure the bike fits you.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats on the 5900. I have the same year, model and size, but in a triple and Project 1. I love mine so much that I have no real lust for anything newer. 

Here's mine:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/member.php?u=317308


----------

